# Feta cheese freezes well



## larry_stewart (Jul 29, 2009)

Went away for a few days.  Had a block of feta, and didnt really know what to do  ( as I knew it would spoil by the time we got back).  With nothing to lose, I tossed it in the freezer.  Got home, defrosted it. Same taste, same consistency  and same freshness.  Just thought id pass it along.

Larry


----------



## SnickersMom (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks ever so.


----------



## blissful (Jul 31, 2009)

never thought of freezing it, thanks. It doesn't last long around here but now that I know that, I might buy more.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually, while it's nice to know that feta freezes well (most firm cheeses do), you really didn't have to bother.

Feta, with its high salt content, will easily last for 2-3 months in the refrigerator in an airtight container; if fresh-in-brine, especially if kept in the brine it was purchased in - particularly if you turn it in the brine occasionally. With dry-purchased feta (the regular commercial types), the only thing that sometimes happens is that the texture might be a little dryer after a month. I keep both crumbles & blocks in my fridge at all times & have never had to toss any yet due to spoilage.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

Definitely good info.

Just to add to this...

Queso Fresco also freezes beautifully. I tried it on a block still sealed from the store. 

Ever since then I catch the "Manager's special" sales they have REGULARLY on it here at my local Food Lion for half price and just chuck them right into the freezer, for later use.

I wonder if it's the composition of the cheese - crumbly cheeses do better in the freezer than wheel types, perhaps?


----------



## Gossie (Aug 2, 2009)

WOOHOO    Great Idea...we can't keep Feta in this house... We go through it too fast.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 2, 2009)

Gossie said:


> WOOHOO    Great Idea...we can't keep Feta in this house... We go through it too fast.



Usually thats the case with us too.  I get it every week, to the point that the deli guy who sells me the cheese actually wished me a happy easter ( on greek easter)  because he thought i was greek.


This past week though, we were going away, so i figured i had nothing to lose.  Unfortunately, i dont have as much luck with it lasting in the fridge for long periods of time ( maybe 1 or 2 weeks at most).  

Im just annoyed at myself , looking back at all the feta ive let go to waste, now knowing i could have frozen it.  Oh well.


----------

